# Any Nest owners ?



## LTZ25 (May 26, 2018)

Gonna get me a airstream nest for the 2 of us , sold larger trailer and want something easy to hook up and set up .


----------



## normaldave (May 26, 2018)

The Nest is very new, I'd guess there aren't many owners in our area yet.  Neat concept, narrow market.  I think they are a great solution, but the RV world wants us to take "Home" with us in a "big" way.

For those who haven't heard yet, here's the Nest:





https://www.airstream.com/travel-trailers/nest/

Depending on your budget, include these two on your list:
Lower cost, but extremely loyal owner group-and made to order in South Carolina.
http://www.lilsnoozy.com/

Pricey, but the best of the best, in a small travel trailer, Hohenwald, TN
https://olivertraveltrailers.com/travel-trailers/legacy-elite/

For me, just 2, one of these would be my pick, as far as traditional travel trailers go, one of the best built.  20' floor plan.  They are kind of heavy due to the custom made frames.  Outdoors RV started by Ron/Sherry Nash of Northwood/Arctic Fox.  They took over the old Fleetwood Wilderness 4 seasons trailer plant in Oregon.   Great trailers.
http://outdoorsrvmfg.com/creek-side/creek-side-20fq/

Here's the construction video for Outdoors RV (old version) tells a good story:


Last but not least, whoever starts importing these at a reasonable price will have the market cornered I think...
https://www.kokodacaravans.com.au/product/digger/

Bunkhouse:




https://www.kokodacaravans.com.au/product/cadet-platinum/


----------



## LTZ25 (May 26, 2018)

I like the Oliver but I believe they are built to order and not sure about how long the list is . I can get the Nest in a couple of weeks and I do like it very much . Its mid 40's price range .


----------

